# Alan Burn



## Shorty (Jan 29, 2008)

Does Anyone know the whereabouts of Alan Burn ex Port Line Engineer Alan Sailed on the Port Fairy, Port Huon and Port Albany in the 1960s Alan was originally from Byker Newcastle on Tyne.
Shorty


----------

